# photography at a local show



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

I was going to check out the local show (the biggest A&P show in the Southern Hemisphere) this coming weekend as a spectator, you can imagine me hunting down the arts and crafts hall, looking at all the preserves, sponge cakes and embroidery areas, actually, maybe you can't imagine that, but I would. lol

Well this weekend I was going to check out the photography sections. Unfortunately, I've been coerced into entering, and not just one photo but enough to give me a free exhibitor's pass into the show grounds. *gulp*

I didn't get enough time to take specific photos for the show, so I'm going with what I have in my stashes. I can't wait to get a look at all the other photos that will be entered. I'm thinking about taking my camera and taking photos of the photos. I've no idea if that will be allowed but I've never seen this area 'policed' before so I'll see. It's a very 'rural' show.

Incidentally, all the photos have to be presented in 6 x 4 format with no frames. Lucky I know what that means now. 

Oh, and I'm also learning how sensitive the kiosk printing machines at the local chemists are... I think they take better prints directly from the SD card not a CD. Unfortunately I haven't figured out if I can transfer photos from my computer back onto my camera's SD card yet. One day at a time, right?

Photography sure is a 'whole package' kind of deal. Not only do you have to know how to hold your camera, what buttons do what, what composition you are photographing etc, how to get your photos from your camera onto your computer to post process (if necessary), but now you've also got to figure out which machine works best to print the photos and probably 'why' also. You have to know what size prints to print and what you're going to do with them afterwards - storage wise I still have a long way to go to move from the box on top of the bookcase to some other way...

I think I need another lifetime to live so I can figure all this stuff out. 

rosesm


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

You are going to leave us hanging as to which ones you are entering??? Not fair! Good luck Koru  We will be cheering for you.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I know you will do well just from your work I have seen so far. Like MsA said...can you show us what you entered? Good luck and let us hear how it goes.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Contest*

Yep, I am with everyone else. Which ones did you enter? Good luck in the contest!
SH


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Can we stuff the ballot boxes, I mean vote? :rotfl:

And Congratuations. Wow an exhibit. way to go Karen


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Congratulations on being classifed as a "Major Award". Whoops,... sorry... that line was from the movie "A Christmas Story" ..

I meant as a "Major Exhibitor". Your entrees must have been very good compared to the competition to be elevated to such a status above your peers. Along with all of your other friends here in the Great State of Texas...., we wish you well and also success. 

Heck, I'd consider it a "major success" just being asked to exhibit anywhere.... Let's see your submissions....please.

Rich


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh hey it's nothing major you know... anyone can enter any of the contests. Many years ago at various times I entered peach, apricot, pear and tomato preserves, pikelets (small pancakes), and cross stitching. I've never tried to enter anything for the photography section before (but always checked it out) and kind of got cornered into entering this year. I know I'm up against people who have the latest equipment, the latest processing programs and the latest printing gear (some have their own darkrooms etc)... Probably a good half of them are in camera clubs and a good 80% of them know way more than I will ever know about photography.

It's really just a fun thing, but I agreed to do it because well it's like writing and publishing, sooner or later there's an urge to let the babies go into the big wide world by themselves.

I'm a 'major exhibitor' because I have entered ten photos into the exhibit. Somebody figured I might have more luck than if I only entered one. 

I'm too chicken to tell you all which ones I entered because I can see things wrong in each one of them. lol I tell you what, IF anything good happens to any of them, I'll post them up here so you can pull 'em apart. 

The photography section is judged on this coming Friday but I won't know what the results are until I go to the show either on Saturday or Sunday. What I would give to get hold of one of the judges papers that show the requirements for each section.

Anyway, I took my photos in today and paid the entry fee, met three women who I've known all my life (talk about a blast from the past) and who were working in the Show Ground's office. And I got hit up about joining the Show Grounds Committee... I'm thinking about that one. 

There's nothing quite like getting out and about and doing stuff you don't normally do. lol


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Christmas Story*



richg99 said:


> Congratulations on being classifed as a "Major Award". Whoops,... sorry... that line was from the movie "A Christmas Story" ..
> 
> I meant as a "Major Exhibitor". Your entrees must have been very good compared to the competition to be elevated to such a status above your peers. Along with all of your other friends here in the Great State of Texas...., we wish you well and also success.
> 
> ...


One of my all time favorite movies. I had the BB gun, my dad had the old car, my family had the Christmas tree lights that were plugged into the over loaded outlet, and all the other wonderful experiences the boy had. I sure would love to have that wonderful lamp that was the "Major Award". Thanks for the blast from the past.
SH


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

The "Major Award" lamp can be had. Check EBay. The WSJ had an interesting article about the cult following...

A guy bought the house where the movie was filmed and re-did the house. In Cleveland Ohio, I believe. He made some of the fix-up money by recreating the lamp in small and "real" sizes and he sells them for under $200.00 check it out. Google it.. Let me know when you get it. Rich


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Ah heck..here is the LINK

http://www.redriderleglamps.com/


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Good luck Karen... we're all pulling for ya!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh, AWESOME, Karen. I'm so happy for your getting involved like that. You'll enjoy the event so much more by having some entries. You'll do great!

Please keep us informed.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Okay I know you've all been sitting on the edge of your seats just waiting to hear how I did with the photographs at the Show...

Lessee...

I entered about 10 photos... B&W, Flower, study in Children, Landscape, Sunset and Sunrise etc... I figured smother the judges and it'll give 'em something to do. 

There were some stunning photos there - the portraits were incredible I have to say. Some people had blown up their photos to A4 size or thereabouts... none were framed as in the rules, however some did have the white border around the edge.

The flowers I entered were part images i.e. part of the flower head. The judges didn't like those. They chose beautiful full blossom images with vibrant colours, so I'll know what to enter next year (maybe). The sunrise and sunsets were different in that they were not of the usual run of the mill sea sunsets/rises that I happen to have a bajillion of in my stashes. But, the sea sunset/rises were what took that category out.

I managed a Third prize for the Mitre Peak photo:









and, a Highly Commended for Local Point of Interest:








which was a well known and established vineyard. The photo that one this category was of the same vineyard however there was the grapevines in the bottom third of the photo, the middle third was green pasture, and the top third was a large house and sky area. Interesting to see.

I was really surprised to get anything... the photography section included all levels and I found it easy to spot the point and shoot brigade and the professionals, so thanks to everything I've been learning here I've obviously begun to put it into practise, both from the taking photos and from the recognising the bar level I'd like to reach.

rosesm


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

*Ya Done Good, Kid!*

A third and a highly commended on your first try? Very good! :rose:
~ How many other people entered? ~ Do they have a category for pictures with words, like you have on your blog? You could show 'em a thing or two there! ~ If they don't, maybe you could suggest it (or just enter some "examples" for display next year.)

:rybka:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Sounds like you did very well. Congratulations.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

*Congrats Karen! *​   :dance: :bounce:

We're are all proud of you. Placing in the top three and honorable mentions (Highly Commended) in any photography contest is nothing to sneeze about. Nicely done and well deserved.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Congratulations Karen. Now, armed with all of this knew found knowledge you've soaked up from the board, you'll be able to knock 'em dead next year.

Mike


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you. 

I think there were between 18-30 entries for each category. I would guess that it was split in thirds, 10 x excellent, 10 x average, 10 x okay... I think from what I could tell, I would have been around the upper edge of the average, on average. I don't think anything I took was in the lower 10 bracket, they seemed to be like the photos I was taking when I first joined 2cool.

The excellent bracket sure were wonderful to look at. Perfect colouring, perfect third rule, perfect composition... it all seemed to come together for them. I wonder how many hours they spent to get those photos. The portraits were stunning to look at and the bush scenes (I forget which category that was called) were out of this world, awesome.

-JAW- I didn't see any category for words and photos together... I was thinking about trying that in the 'novice section', or I could even have entered it in any one of the categories I tried, but instinct kind of led me to believe that's not the kind of thing the judges would have thought okay. I know they have a series of criteria that must be met for each category, but I don't know what those criteria are for photography. (I met those criteria years ago for baking, preserves and sewing etc.) I think I'll put some in next year and give them all something to nudge each other about. 

It's sure been a fun week waiting to see what would happen and waiting to see what other people would enter. I'm glad I was 'encouraged' to try.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Way to go Karen. Congratulations are indeed in order. A "Third Place" and a "Highly Commended" are very respectul for a first contest.

Three cheers for our own Koru.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great result and I'm proud of you for entering. You have now placed higher than anything I've done since second grade! Thanks for sharing your journey with all of us. We are rooting for you in your next "stick your neck out" adventure. Rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Congratulations on a job well done. At least you had the guts to enter your work and you actually placed!!! I doubt that I could ever muster enough gumption to even try something like that. It's so much "safer" sitting anonymously in my pajamas, posting up a picture every now and then, than it would be to actually have to print the photos first of all, and then display them out under the public's scrutiny with no place to hide. Way to go Karen. Keep doing your photos your way. Don't change what you consider beautiful just to try and satisfy some silly "judges" 
gone fishin'


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Gator_Nutz said:


> Congratulations on a job well done. At least you had the guts to enter your work and you actually placed!!! I doubt that I could ever muster enough gumption to even try something like that. It's so much "safer" sitting anonymously in my pajamas, posting up a picture every now and then, than it would be to actually have to print the photos first of all, and then display them out under the public's scrutiny with no place to hide. Way to go Karen. Keep doing your photos your way. *Don't change what you consider beautiful just to try and satisfy some silly "judges"*
> gone fishin'


Thank you for the reminder James. Very apt.

And thank you all for the pats on the back. It's been neat sharing my little bit of fun with you. And considering you're all way better photographers than me, I hope to read you all entering competitions too!

rosesm


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

Might I be so bold as to suggest that since you think there are so many other local photographers "better" than you, that you might contact some of them and ask if you can go on some shoots with them, or at least if they are willing to give you some 'on location' pointers. ~ Our good 2Coolers share photo trips. I cannot imagine that Kiwis are less willing to help. 

On the other hand, when you ever get to Texas, I know that you will have no time for anything else but picturing! 



:rybka:


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

-JAW- said:


> Might I be so bold as to suggest that since you think there are so many other local photographers "better" than you, that you might contact some of them and ask if you can go on some shoots with them, or at least if they are willing to give you some 'on location' pointers. ~ Our good 2Coolers share photo trips. I cannot imagine that Kiwis are less willing to help.
> 
> On the other hand, when you ever get to Texas, I know that you will have no time for anything else but picturing!
> 
> :rybka:


actually, that idea is not as scary as it sounds, now. across the road from one of my jobs is a photography studio. i've never been inside, though i've often thought of taking a look. maybe it's time i did.

when ever i get to Texas, i will be checking out these good cooks i keep hearing about, and i'll be picturing too. lol and probably writing and drawing and ... aw heck, there's just not enough time in a lifespan is there? rosesm


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

coming up to this time of year again, so i'm bumping this to re-read and thinking about possible entries.

 kumeu show


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i wanted to share with you all...

judging was Friday, the Show was open today but i couldn't get there. i've heard through the grapevine (i.e. my mother in law) that i've got a Second and a Third in the Photography Section. definitely going to check them out tomorrow to see which ones worked and what else was showing.  i'm a happy camper.

rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Congratulations...A 2nd and a 3rd...Heck, you know what that means for next year, don't you! Well done. 

Let's see what you submitted. I'd guess that your new camera is working out pretty well for you..... regards, Rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Has it been another year already? How time flies. Congratulations again and like Rich said, please show us your entries too. Way to go Karen.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!
Need some of that poetry to go with the photos to tell the story!!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Cool Karen! Keep us posted!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

*groan* four more hours before i can get down there to see the photos! 

slip knot... thank you for the poetry reminder. i've been very remiss of late. i'll work on some. 

rosesm

i also need to find out from the local photography club (i am sure there is one but haven't had a chance to check them out yet) where and how they go about getting their printing done. i've been very disappointed with my local shops for printing. the photos keep coming out in weird colours - i.e. too much yellow, or a yellow-green instead of leaf green. awful.

okay, i'm going to fill in the next few hours with writing. or something. i've got the jitters and can't sit still. lol


rosesm


----------

